# Minimum Chain stay Clearance



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

What do you guys consider the minimum clearance should be between the chainstay/tire and chainstay/chainrings?

Thanks


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, the "minimum" is where everything works and nothing rubs. But that's not real helpful...

I like at least 5mm of space on each side for the tire, and preferably more. 2mm is plenty for the chainring.

-Walt


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Great, thanks for the info


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

The devil.


----------



## MannaDesigns (Mar 5, 2013)

pvd said:


> The devil.


yeah, what he said. This has been one of the most frustrating points of integration for me in the BB area.... Good luck!

Also FWIW, my current design keeps 3mm from chain ring to stay, but I'm still in the process of frame #1, so I'd listen more to the experienced folks on here. That was a general consensus I came to after a lot of forum searching and discussion. Also keeping the 5mm of tire clearance.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

No frame designer or builder, but for me, I like to have at least 3/8" clearance because we ride in all types of weather and conditions and need good mud clearance.


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

Interesting Walt, I've tried to stay with 5mm for chainrings, crank arms and tire clearance. I will try 2mm for my rings on my next build. What are people using for crank arm clearance, again I'm using 5mm. But I only have a handful of frames under my belt, but I never have conflicts.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

The rings don't move around much relative to the frame, so get 'em as close as you want, basically. 

Crank arms are further out and everything is flexing more, so 5mm is a good minimum there IMO. But less can work, it depends on the crank, frame, and rider. 

Eventually if you build enough stuff you end up in situations where cramming everything into that same area gets hard. If you're not trying to build short-chainstay 29+ bikes or whatever, then just give everything lots of room.

-Walt


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

Thanks again Walt. As much as I prefer MTB'ing to road riding I tend to build more skinny tire bikes. I'm working on a track bike with short stays now and was worried about ring clearances, but now I may push the stays out so I don't have to dimple them as much.


----------

